# The "Big 5" in film...?



## Jack Denny (Dec 10, 2007)

So i was talking with a friend, and refered that he wants to apply to the "big 5" in film...what is the big 5?


----------



## Sketchy21 (Dec 11, 2007)

AFI
Columbia University
NYU
UCLA
USC

http://www.vault.com/nr/newsmain.jsp?nr_page=3&ch_id=34...26515127&cat_id=1665


----------



## Evan (Dec 12, 2007)

those schools are usually considered the big 5 for MFA programs, but i dont know what the list would be for undergrad programs....


----------



## REDking (Dec 14, 2007)

the big 5 in film are:

1. Breasts
2. Azz
3. Explosions
4. Gunz
5. Robots (i.e. robotic breasts)

Oh you meant schools, might I suggest "any community college" as a 6th place wildcard spot?

------------------------
This Post sponsored by Lorenzo Lamas Acting Academy and Dental Hygenist Certificate Program
Apply now at http://www.abelabilities.com


----------



## rockinthecave (Dec 14, 2007)

is there a "big 5" for undergrad


----------



## wing2871x (Dec 20, 2007)

Undergrad top 5 nowadays is almost always USC, NYU, Chapman, UCLA, and a wild card school... i would say that Emerson, FSU, Syracuse, and several others are contenders.


----------

